# Red LED Maplight



## JAS (Feb 14, 2004)

I am looking for a 12-volt red LED maplight for the car. Any suggestions on where I can get one?


----------



## paulr (Feb 14, 2004)

Don't use monochromatic light for reading maps. You won't be able to tell the colored lines apart. With red light, the red lines on the map will completely vanish. Use white light.


----------



## PoppyGoddess (Feb 19, 2004)

paulr is right. Use white unless you don't want to see red. I was told LED white is the best.


----------



## JAS (Mar 1, 2004)

*Maplights (Re-visited)*

I am still looking for a suitable maplight and I would like some input on the following


----------



## JAS (Mar 1, 2004)

*Maplights (Re-visited)*

I am still looking for a suitable maplight and I would like some input on the following products: 

Able 2 Shome Co-Pilot Map Lights 

Roxter Map Lights at Streicher's 

Hella Map Lamp on Flexible Arm 

Littlite webpage featuring L-6/18 LED 

This light will be used in the car. Typically for seeing the keyboard of a lap-top computer. I was looking at some past posts by AB who made some LED maplights, but I can't seem to find a way to contact him. Also, I was considering one of the light that plugs into the USB port, but I can't access the USB port of this lap-top because of the type of mount that it is installed in. Any other thoughts or suggestions on maplights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhereg (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Maplights (Re-visited)*

You can get an adaptor from a cigarette lighter to USB (power only obviously.) I have not seen them available by themselves, but they come with a lot of the phone/pda power adaptors on ebay.


----------



## JAS (Mar 7, 2004)

*Maplights (Re-visited)*

Well, I took jhereg's suggestion and found a cigarette lighter to USB plug that my wife has for her Tungsten Palm PDA. Now I am trying to decide if I want this:
Kensinton FlyLight™ with Red LED 

Or this:
IO Gear 8 LED - USB Flexible USB Light 

Both are similarly priced:

$15.35 shipped for the red Flylight and 
$19.71 shipped for the IOGear 8 LED light

Does anyone have any thoughts on which of these woould work out better in the car for reading the lap-top at night? I have been told that red is better for not adversely affecting night vision, but I sort of like the idea of having a switch on it rather than having to pull it out of the cigarette lighter jack. It is sort of too bad that they don't have the IOGear model with <font color="red"> </font> RED <font color="black"> </font> LEDs.


----------



## jhereg (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Maplights (Re-visited)*

I don't know how it would work with the laptop screen in front of you, but I find a Dorcy AAA is perfect for reading maps at night. 8 LEDs might be a little bright for the driver if you are sitting next to them.


----------



## JAS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Maplights (Re-visited...Again!)*

I finally ordered a Kensington red LED Flylight 62644 from Magamacs. http://www.megamacs.com/item/Kensington-Flylight-With-Red-Led/view,3261003
I had been using one of the 8 white LED Flylights until now http://us.kensington.com/html/5159.html but I wanted to try a red LED for use inside the vehicle. I have a Belkin 12 volt USB cigarette lighter plug adapter http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=161651 from my wife's Palm Tungsten E device. I think Kensington may have discontinued the red LED because I could not find it locally at the usual Best Buy, Circuit City, etc. and I no longer see it listed on their web page. At any rate I will see how well this combination works out in the car at night


----------

